# breeding butterworms?



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hi, just as the title says really, just wondered if anyone knew how to breed butterworms as my little guys love them as a treat and i prefer breeding my own live food than buying it where possible, any info would be greatly appreciated

thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi mate, I heard they are really difficult. They only eat one type of plant found in Italy or somewhere and eat slot of it. I've never seen dried butterworm food before like you can get for silkworms. Anyway hopefully someone else can prove me wrong! Lol


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

It's worse than that, the plant grows in South America.

There is no viable way of breeding them in the UK.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Feck-a-doodle-doo no wonder I couldn't find any info! I'll give up on these guys considering they are so awquard! Cheers for the help guys, I'll just keep buying them


----------

